# OFFICIAL 3DMark (2014) Leaderboard



## Okedokey

A new version of 3DMark has been released, with 3 extra graphics tests, an extra physics test and an extra combined test along with the ones we all know.

3DMark here

RULES:

Same as they always were:


*Two *CPU-Z instances, one with Memory, and one with CPU information
GPU-Z
Notepad with Computer Forum, Username and Date.
Valid 3DMark Score

Each user gets to put as many screenshots as they want.

THE CHANGE!

To keep it manageable, each user gets FIVE (5) updates to the Leader board.  ONLY THE TOP 10 WILL BE SHOWN for now.

I will update each user's score up to a maximum of FIVE (5) times, with the highest one being the final individual's score for that hardware setup.

To do this you will *add your screenshot *on the forum - and PM the link to your post.  Do this by right clicking on the specific thread entry and PM me that.  I will not trawl through pages of updates.  I will have a spreadsheet with each user's information and update it weekly (unless im away for work).

So in summary:


Standard Rules and Requirements
PM me your score's post url
You have 5 attempts maximum per computer set-up (this is hardware, not clock speeds).

Good luck!






2013 Leaderboard


----------



## Okedokey




----------



## Virssagòn

Wait a week, I'll be able to beat you


----------



## Geoff

Awesome!  I still think 3DMark06 is the best, but it's not valuable for current hardware.  I'll get this installed when I get home and will post back.

So you will be updating the OP with the results?


----------



## Virssagòn

This is it for now:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3313042


----------



## Virssagòn

Another score:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3313559


----------



## Okedokey

Yeah i clearly haven't done something right there.... hahah


----------



## Virssagòn

I7 4790K Stock and MSI R9 280X Gaming OC at stock






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3336011


----------



## Gooberman

my poor little i5 only gets me up to like 23-24k


----------



## voyagerfan99

I unstuck the 2013 thread, stuck this one, and changed the title for you :good:


----------



## Virssagòn

The R9 280X + HD 7950
So resulting in 2X HD 7950 performance because the R9 280X gets bottlenecked:





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3336448


----------



## Geoff

Just a slight OC.


----------



## Virssagòn

Wow, that's a very good cooling HD7970 you got there! What's the brand of it or did you buy an aftermarket cooler?


----------



## Okedokey

Skydiver required the SLI patch.  My score was one 780Ti only.


----------



## Okedokey

Are you guys using default settings?

Edit:

God I was freaking out wondering why i only had 16K then i realised all you guys  were cutting the skydiver results, phew...

Ps, remember to PM with you final 'happy' score.


----------



## Geoff

SmileMan said:


> Wow, that's a very good cooling HD7970 you got there! What's the brand of it or did you buy an aftermarket cooler?



I bought the card with a nice cooler already on it.


----------



## spirit

Have some badass shizz from 2009! 

Apparently it's worse than a gaming laptop LOL!

(Click on pic to see full res 1080p on Flickr).



Radeon HD 5870 3DMark 2014 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr


----------



## Virssagòn

SmileMan said:


> Another score:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3313559



Spirit, this is a more up to date gaming laptop 

I'll PM you this evening Okeydokey!


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Spirit, this is a more up to date gaming laptop
> 
> I'll PM you this evening Okeydokey!



Still owns my 5870 fair and square. 

Time to OVERCLOCK!! 

Kidding...


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Still owns my 5870 fair and square.
> 
> Time to OVERCLOCK!!
> 
> Kidding...



Or get another HD5870?


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> Or get another HD5870?



Nah that'd be a waste of money.


----------



## Virssagòn

spirit said:


> Nah that'd be a waste of money.



HD7950s are cheap these days and you get double the performance!


----------



## spirit

SmileMan said:


> HD7950s are cheap these days and you get double the performance!



Oh my god! Yeah looking on eBay they're usually £100-150 which is extremely cheap considering when they came out 2 years ago they were like £350 or more? I think I paid £100 for my 5870 in 2012 used.

But still, I'm not going to upgrade because I barely ever play games so the 5870 is fine. And if I did upgrade I'd go with NVIDIA for CUDA so that Premiere Pro runs a bit better on my system. 

But it does show how quickly technology depreciates. I wonder how much my 5870 is worth today. Probably next to nothing.


----------



## Okedokey

You'd be surprised.  5870 CF is a nice little bump, particularly since CF drivers have improved of late.  Plenty of people out there whod buy one imo.


----------



## Virssagòn

Well, this will be my score I'll submit to you, I'll send you a PM instead.
GPU-z didn't work out that well for the R9 280X, it has been clocked at 1100/1500, the HD 7950 like you can see on the picture features a clockspeeds of 1075/1440MHz






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3345618


----------



## Okedokey

Volts?


----------



## Virssagòn

Okedokey said:


> Volts?



Just stock volts due to the very mild overclocking.
The i7s max volt is shown on the picture.
Anyway, I only needed 1.275v for a 4.5GHz overclock... a 4.6GHz oc required much more unexpectedly. 4.8GHz even required 1.49v, which is higher than I thought it to be.
Overall, temperatures are very good, ranging from 59 to 66 on the current 4.6GHz overclock. Room temperature is around 24 degrees. Used cooler is the new Scythe Mugen MAX.


----------



## Okedokey

Not too bad.  You can run it at 1.49 no worries, as long as you keep it cool (and the power delivery circuits on your mobo).


----------



## Virssagòn

Somewhere next week I got some time to put an open loop on it. Let's how far this baby can go


----------



## Virssagòn

Okedokey, one little note... You wrote R9 280X CF in the specs. It's better to say HD 7950 CF, because the R9 280X gets bottlenecked to HD 7950 performance since I paired it with the HD 7950.


----------



## Okedokey

Ill get on to that, remind me if i haven't by the end of the day.


----------



## Virssagòn

I needed 3 HD 7950's with a little overclock to beat your score from 2 780Ti's 
Well, it's done anyway.

2 R9 280X's coupled with 1 HD 7950 results in 3x HD 7950 performance.
If my mobo allowed a 8x/8x/8x or whatever better than 8x/4x/4x. The difference between 2 and 3 cards would have been bigger.
The i7 is just at his stock clocks.


----------



## Okedokey

nice one mate!


----------



## turbobooster

stock card, cpu 4.6ghz.


----------



## spirit

MSI GeForce GTX 760 4GB OC

Okedokey, I can't send you a PM so if you see this post please update the leaderboard when you have a chance, thanks! :good:


----------



## turbobooster

Of course I couldn't stay behind on a tread made by  Okedokey, so here is my submission, but just stock cards, and not the highest overclock on my cpu.


----------



## Okedokey

What do you mean stay behind?


----------



## turbobooster

I mean I could not stay behind to post no  score


----------



## turbobooster




----------



## tylerjrb

All i can say is do you have a 4th card Smileman? 

anyway thought id have a go, not expecting to beat 3 cards or maybe scrape below or after the 2x 780ti's. Running i7 3770k at 4.9ghz and 2x GTX 980's in SLI running 4000mhz memory and 1471mhz on the boost speed. could have gone for 1500mhz but kept crashing 3/4 way through. Could have gone for more but im happy with that .

Anyway Enjoy 

if needed: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4735504?


----------



## Okedokey

Nice mate, I just got two as well, so we'll see how different the 4820K at 5GHz runs these bad boys soon.


----------



## tylerjrb

Very nice should get a good score with that haha. They are amazing cards. I might try maxing another day. Can do 5.1ghz and maxed on the cards. Will be interesting to see what scores.


----------



## Virssagòn

tylerjrb said:


> Very nice should get a good score with that haha. They are amazing cards. I might try maxing another day. Can do 5.1ghz and maxed on the cards. Will be interesting to see what scores.



These cards overclock like nothing else I've seen till now. Review will come soon enough. I hope to get a second card as well...

For now I only got stock results of one card:


----------



## ScottALot

Have you changed your PM settings? I can't message you...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4895782

Score 16881

Haven't overclocked or anything, just prelim.


----------



## Okedokey

Nice scores!

Ill update in 2 days, everyone send me their best scores to do so.


----------



## spirit

PM'ed you!


----------



## Okedokey

Thanks Spirit.  Keep em coming boys, you have some work to win!


----------



## spirit

Gonna need to become a millionaire before I can beat that I think!


----------



## voyagerfan99

My CPU is my biggest bottleneck right now. An upgrade will be coming soon.


----------



## Okedokey

Does your CPU peg out during gaming or benching?


----------



## Virssagòn

Okedokey said:


> Thanks Spirit.  Keep em coming boys, you have some work to win!



Seems like these cards are not scaling very well in SLI.
I can get above 30 000 with a small overclock, they're beastly overclockers though .
Maybe I can lend 2 other GTX 980 to set a final record for some months 
I'll let you know when I get them.


----------



## tylerjrb

New build updated, thrilled with the scores. Could easily go for more as i only had my cpu set to 4.5ghz. I could also squeeze a little more out of the GPU's.

Currently rank 95 on hall of fame with 2x GPU's on fire strike.  :good:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6214454?


----------



## Calin

Here are some scores. The CPU is at 4.5 because at 4.7 and higher it was throttling even though it was only running at 50c. The GPU is at 1500. GPU-Z reads it much higher due to a problem with the flashed bios. I can prove it with MSI AB if you want
















http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9136209?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9136270?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9136332?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9136396?


----------

